# Group consenus on Victor dog food?



## Snuper338 (May 13, 2017)

Like the title says. Good, bad, ok?


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Excellent. I have fed the Hi-Pro 30/20 and the high energy(red bag). Both are very good foods. I also know several other people who have switched to it from various other foods(Pro Plan Sport, Loyall, and others) and everyone of them is extremely happy with Victor.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Wasn't a fan, fed the 30 20 and had to feed more than with pro plan


----------



## Snuper338 (May 13, 2017)

bamajeff said:


> Excellent. I have fed the Hi-Pro 30/20 and the high energy(red bag). Both are very good foods. I also know several other people who have switched to it from various other foods(Pro Plan Sport, Loyall, and others) and everyone of them is extremely happy with Victor.



Ive been using it with our dogs for 2 years now. No complaints. Just never looked into it really..


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I've experimented with several 30/20s over the years and always end up back with Pro Plan's 30/20, as was the case with Victor's, as well. The dogs did well on it, but soft stools were a nuisance. Still wanting to support the local feed store selling Victor, we eventually gave the "Professional" 26/18 version (without menhaden) a go and found it a better match for my guys' digestive tracts. And we can feed it and PPP interchangeably without upset or adjusting portions. Still not as firm of stools as with PPP, but we get to support friends' business without feeling sacrifice to do do.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Have been feeding Purple bag 26/18 to our Labs for several years. We hunt, Field trials & do HT. They have plenty of energy & coats look good. One dog over the years didn't like it. Dogs are like people as they have their favorite foods. I tried different brands over the yrs but am pleased with Victor.


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Switched to the Green bag last August, and was initially happy with the results. Once the weather got cold, I was incapable of keeping weight on the dogs. Spoke with the rep and he advised to switch to the Red bag. We did so, with no better results. I've heard this same story from several others that hunt their dogs frequently in cold climates. At one point, I had more than doubled the recommended rations, and they still lost weight.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

It is feed store grade food that gets a lot of attention because it is seen as a better food than Pro Plan. I don't think it is very good and it wouldn't be comparable to a food like Dr. Tim's and a few other high grade performance foods. It is cheap though.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

MunsterBraccoLab said:


> It is feed store grade food that gets a lot of attention because it is seen as a better food than Pro Plan. I don't think it is very good and it wouldn't be comparable to a food like Dr. Tim's and a few other high grade performance foods. It is cheap though.


Erroneous, it is much better quality than most food. Dr Tim's is obviously the top of the line, but Victor sources ingredients from better sources than most foods and the ingredient combination was well thought out and researched. I have actually spoken with someone who helped on the research, third party firm. 

Victor is an excellent food. Will it work for every dog, no and neither will any food. Is it a high quality nutrient dense, corn free, low carb, good ingredient option to be considered, absolutely.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been using the 26/18 with Glucosamine with success. I have not had stool issues or any other issues. I like the multiple protein sources, Fos, L carnitine and chelated minerals. All which improve digestion and absorption. It may not work for all dogs. Just like all other foods. I rotate with Pro Plan. No difference when I do.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Victor is excellent food. I feed the Pro 30/20 and my dogs do far better on it than they did on PPP. Here's the ingredient list for the formula I use: 

Beef Meal, Grain Sorghum, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Pork Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal (source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid), Whole Grain Millet, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Flax Seed (source of Omega 3 Fatty Acid), Feeding Oat Meal, Yeast Culture, Natural Chicken Flavor, Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp, Salt, Montmorillonite, Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Dried Carrot, Choline Chloride, Dried Chicory Root, Taurine, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Hydrolyzed Yeast, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, L-Carnitine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate, Riboflavin Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Lecithin, Fructooligosaccharide, Folic Acid, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Citric Acid, Rosemary Extract

and here's PPP: 

Chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), poultry by-product meal (source of glucosamine), whole grain corn, corn germ meal, fish meal (source of glucosamine), animal digest, fish oil, dried egg product, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), and sodium selenite


----------



## Broomjoshuah (Feb 2, 2016)

I have been feeding it for two years and love it I feed the high pro plus. I found that it keeps my dogs coat in a lot better shape than PPP. His stool is also a lot more firm and consistent than on PPP!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

WI have been feeding the Senior for three years with great results.


----------



## gauge1972 (Oct 27, 2012)

we have been considering making a switch to victor as well going to follow this one


----------



## kftopgun (Mar 24, 2009)

Rick Hall said:


> I've experimented with several 30/20s over the years and always end up back with Pro Plan's 30/20, as was the case with Victor's, as well. The dogs did well on it, but soft stools were a nuisance. Still wanting to support the local feed store selling Victor, we eventually gave the "Professional" 26/18 version (without menhaden) a go and found it a better match for my guys' digestive tracts. And we can feed it and PPP interchangeably without upset or adjusting portions. Still not as firm of stools as with PPP, but we get to support friends' business without feeling sacrifice to do do.



This is the exact same experience that I've had. That being said, I'm back feeding PPP again now.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

I have used it for years. Even when I had to make a special trip to the city to buy it. It is a very high quality food made in the US with US sourced ingredients. Vic


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Have feed it for years with no issues at all. My female looked better after 3 month than she ever did. It is a great feed , but doesn't work for them all. My trainer tried switching to it but the majority of the dogs do better on PPP so back he went.


----------



## todd walker (Mar 2, 2009)

Do not remember what bag I was feeding, but when it got cold out my dogs could not keep there weight, switch bags to better one then two
but was still not able to keep the weight up, so switched. Caliber cheaper, and dogs do great on it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Here in the south, most people I know who feed it (including me) love it. Most of the pros who I know who feed it may have one dog out of 20 that don't thrive on it.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

I have used it for 5+ years, 30/20. No issues, warm or hot weather, cold weather, all the same. Solid stools, and smaller stools. Keeps weight on, after 2 litters, skin is still taught and no sag in the bag. Energy is at it's highest - day or night, she is always ready to go. Shining coats in the sun, my black dog gets a blueish sheen on her coat. Always get compliments, especially at training days, right before they ask "what food do you feed". No reason to consider any other. Do the research, as Sharon has posted here, it's in the ingredients that matters. Some grains are essential and good for sources of oils, proteins, etc. Corn is a filler. You decide. This question pops up here every year, read into it all you want. It is a great food, and hands down better than ProPlan. Affordable also.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

^^^^^affordable****. Key word. Somebody else used "cheap". Maybe it's that the others are too expensive?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

JJaxon said:


> Corn is a filler. You decide.


Well, that's certainly what the untrained editors of some dog food sites have led many to believe. But real canine nutritionist disagree. Here's a good overview of some of the science on the subject: http://www.askavetquestion.com/nutrition/corn/


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/what-does-your-dogs-vet-know-about-nutrition/
Or you could listen to what a canine nutritionist, instead of what a Vet said. Vic


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

ZEKESMAN said:


> http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/what-does-your-dogs-vet-know-about-nutrition/
> Or you could listen to what a canine nutritionist, instead of what a Vet said. Vic


Psst...unlike the vet you linked, the one I linked was citing studies done by canine nutritionists, not her own option.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Rick Hall said:


> Psst...unlike the vet you linked, the one I linked was citing studies done by canine nutritionists, not her own option.


Rick, just for the sake of debate, all in good fun  ....this quote comes from the comments under that. 

"Dig a little deeper - The publication quoted above in the article (Small Animal Clinical Nutrition 4th ed [now in 5th ed]) is published by The Mark Morris Institute, which is a scientific arm of Colgate Palmolive, who owns Hills Science Diet (and other "premium" pet foods)"

Not saying corn is or isn't bad. But it's hard to find any real objectivity. Would love to see something that isn't connected in any way to any dog foods.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

As much as they say corn can't be the culprit, and people go through all kinds of treatment for allergy/sensitivity issues with no resolution until they change foods and eliminate the corn. Lots of real time cases out there. It may be the grade of corn used by the dog food companies. Corn is graded for dryness, purity from alfatoxins, mycotoxins and molds etc. Cheaper food=cheaper ingredients=a poorer quality of corn. Even testing is questionable. Easier to feed corn free.
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...13/10/09/aflatoxin-contaminated-pet-food.aspx
http://yourpetsneedthis.com/would-you-serve-moldy-corn-to-your-family/
http://yourpetsneedthis.com/would-you-serve-moldy-corn-to-your-family/


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Sharon Potter said:


> Rick, just for the sake of debate, all in good fun  ....this quote comes from the comments under that.
> 
> "Dig a little deeper - The publication quoted above in the article (Small Animal Clinical Nutrition 4th ed [now in 5th ed]) is published by The Mark Morris Institute, which is a scientific arm of Colgate Palmolive, who owns Hills Science Diet (and other "premium" pet foods)"
> 
> Not saying corn is or isn't bad. But it's hard to find any real objectivity. Would love to see something that isn't connected in any way to any dog foods.


Well....there is that


----------



## ahud (Mar 19, 2015)

I seen the Victor sign at my local feed store today and am thinking about switching. It's a small mom and pop feed store and I try to support them as best I can. 

For those that feed it. Have you used it with puppies?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> Would love to see something that isn't connected in any way to any dog foods.


If you did the graduate work required to get your PhD and become a board certified canine nutritionist, you'd dang well hope to be employed by a major dog food company.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> As much as they say corn can't be the culprit, and people go through all kinds of treatment for allergy/sensitivity issues with no resolution until they change foods and eliminate the corn.


Same goes for chicken, lamb and other protein sources.

And had Diamond followed either the federal or their own corporate protocols to prevent aflatoxin poisoning, there would have been none.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Rick Hall said:


> Same goes for chicken, lamb and other protein sources.
> 
> And had Diamond followed either the federal or their own corporate protocols to prevent aflatoxin poisoning, there would have been none.


I agree. Chicken is highly allergenic for dogs so I would try eliminating Chicken and then corn. The point being that corn may not be bad for the dogs, but it's the crap that comes with it. That's why articles like that are misleading.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Rick Hall said:


> If you did the graduate work required to get your PhD and become a board certified canine nutritionist, you'd dang well hope to be employed by a major dog food company.


Thinking on it, I might be even more suspicious of someone who didn't make that cut...

But like ol' Forrest, that's all I have to say about that. In my case, just not smart or interested enough to make a serious study of it. Still back in the dark ages looking for "Tootsie Roll turds," slick coats and stamina.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Rick Hall said:


> Thinking on it, I might be even more suspicious of someone who didn't make that cut...
> 
> But like ol' Forrest, that's all I have to say about that. In my case, just not smart or interested enough to make a serious study of it. Still back in the dark ages looking for "Tootsie Roll turds," slick coats and stamina.


Agreed...that's where the jobs are, and keeping a job sometimes means seeing things through the employer's eyes.

When I switched dog foods, I did a three month food trial. I have nine personal dogs. Three went on Victor, three stayed on PPP, and three went on Dr. Tim's. At the end of 90 days, there was a clear difference straight across the board. The six on Dr. Tims and Victor were very, very close, and all the dogs on those two had good coats, condition, and firm, small stools. PPP came out at the bottom on all counts. I made my final decision based on cost, since I'm feeding anywhere from 15-30 dogs.

Bottom line, use what works best for each dog. That's why we've got so many of 'em.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

ahud said:


> I seen the Victor sign at my local feed store today and am thinking about switching. It's a small mom and pop feed store and I try to support them as best I can.
> 
> For those that feed it. Have you used it with puppies?


I fed the Hi-pro 30/20 to puppies and they did great on it. It's an all-age formula.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Switched to Victor a few years ago. Professional formula and one 10-year old spaniel gets the Victor Yukon River totally grain due to allergies. One Labrador didn't do well on Victor out of 12 dogs and she still is getting Pro Plan Performance.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

no thanks...dog could not keep any weight on


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

We've had excellent results with Victor. 1 of my guys needs a Grain Free, we've tried other brands and the Yukon River Salmon has been the best match. My other guy is on the 24/20. Best food we have fed yet.


----------



## ahud (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't understand the comments about not being able to keep weight on a dog. Is this because the dog would not eat the food?


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

ahud said:


> I don't understand the comments about not being able to keep weight on a dog. Is this because the dog would not eat the food?


she couldnt keep weight on during working out. not a nutritionist so no clue why. she was just darn slim on it during the season. if i have to feed 4-5 cups to maintain weight and have a yard of mudpies due to over feeding i will pass...dr. tims was the same way....surrrry to hurt ya'lls feelings....dont care for either...if she didnt have chicken probs it would be PPP all day, errrrrry day


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

https://victorpetfood.com/product-items/nutra-pro/

This would be my pick of the Victor foods. The average analysis is 38/20 with millet and some oats as the carbs sources, very low carb food with controlled levels of calcium and phosphorous. The whole kennel could eat this, from pups to geriatrics.


----------



## lforshee34 (Jun 26, 2014)

Great results, switched all dogs from PPP (to Exclusive first, but then changed when their formula changed). Avoiding corn altogether due to excessive ear infections after water work (numerous other tests and treatments were done before developing this conclusion) and we haven't looked back. Solid stool, less stool, average price, US company, quality ingredients - can't ask for much better!


----------



## ahud (Mar 19, 2015)

bamajeff said:


> I fed the Hi-pro 30/20 to puppies and they did great on it. It's an all-age formula.


Thank you. I'm going to switch. Feeding taste of the wild now. No complaints really, but the whole recall issue back in 2013 is too big of a deal.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

I will let you know in a month or so.Ive got all on ppp ..
I've got a young male that just doesn't do well on ppp.Im going to put him on hi pro plus.Jim


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

jd6400 said:


> I've got a young male that just doesn't do well on ppp.Im going to put him on hi pro plus.Jim


Jim, if he makes custard of the Victor Hi Pro Plus, give their Professional formula a go. Made a significant difference with my two.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick Hall said:


> Jim, if he makes custard of the Victor Hi Pro Plus, give their Professional formula a go. Made a significant difference with my two.


Thanks Rick,appreciate your input.Jim


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

If I lived in Texas (due to availability and affordable) I would feed it to all the dogs that would do well on it. I have a pointer (who has a metabolism that will not shut down) that is on Victor Hi Pro and does great on it. The other 10 are on PPP due to availability and cost.


----------



## safbig (Aug 4, 2014)

Been feeding Victor for a few years to our 4 female hunt test labs with great results. Dogs look good, plenty of energy and good low odor firm stools. We've not had any issues at all, great price for a great food.


----------

